# Gericom NB Tastatur fehler... Wie ausbauen?



## keyoshix (12. März 2004)

Hallo,


kann mir jemand einen Tip geben wie ich die Tastatur von meinem Gericom X-5 Force öffnen kann. Ich betreibe es zu Hause mit einer externen USB Tastatur und habe die eingebaute nie benutzt, nur um halt das Display auszuschalten. Und nun funktioniert die eingebaute Tastatur nicht mehr. Leider kann ich auch keinen Grund erkennen warum dies so ist. Vielleicht ist das so ein tolles Feature von Gericom? 

Nein ganz im Ernst, ich brauche die Tastatur schon, da ich demnächst mein NB in der Schule brauche und keine Lust habe auch noch die externe Tastatur mitzunehmen.

Liebe Grüße.... Keyoshix

PS: Google (und auch andere Suchhilfen) konnten mir keine guten Ergebnisse liefern.


----------



## fluessig (12. März 2004)

Ich kenn das Modell jetzt nicht, aber bei meinem Gericom funktioniert das so:
Unterhalb der linken Alt Taste steht so ein kleiner "Keil" raus - den kann man mit einem Schraubenzieher oder einem Messer zurückdrücken (vom Display weg - nicht nach unten drücken!)
Davon gibt es noch 2 weitere "Keile". Sind alle drei nach unten gedrückt kann man die Tastatur von der Leertaste weg nach oben klappen.
Woher ich das weiß? So wechselt/erweitert man auch den Arbeitsspeicher (der ist nämlich unter der Tastatur gesteckt)


----------



## keyoshix (12. März 2004)

Danke für den Tip. Aber meines ist ein wenig anders aufgebaut, konnte es aber trotzdem öffnen, in dem ich mehrere schrauben an dem Deckel oberhalb (Rchtg. Display) löste.

Nun habe ich herausgefunden dass meine Tastatur jedoch unter Windows erkannt wird aber dennoch nicht funktioniert. Der Stecker war aber auch richtig im Kontakt drin. Jetzt habe ich die Befürchtung das durch ein WindowsUpdate (Ich verwende XP Home, mit SP1) der Funktionsausfall verursacht wurde.

Ich habe jetzt den Treiber deinstalliert und neu gestartet und installierte sich neu. Es wird dennoch keine Funktion seitens der Tastatur hervorgerufen, auch nicht im Bootmodus. Seufz

Wenn jemand einen Tip hat wär ich froh. Ich wünsch euch allen noch ein schönes Wochenende....

LG Keyoshix


----------



## tutorialhase (6. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe das gleiche Notebook und bei mir geht die Tastatur auch nicht mehr. 
Ich würde auch gerne mal das interne Tastaturkabel checken, weiß aber nicht wie ic die Tastatur rausnehmen kann. 
Wie hast du es geschafft?
Welche Schrauben muß ich lösen dafür? 
Richtung Display habe ich nur 2 Schrauben die den Sockel des Displays halten.

By the way geht deine Tastatur denn überhaupt wieder?

Grüße
Tutuorialhase


----------



## keyoshix (8. Juni 2004)

Hi,...

du musst insgesamt 4 Schrauben lösen. 2 sind auf der Rückseite, wo das Display festgehalten wird, und 2 sind unten drunter, vom Akku 1cm Richtung mitte des NB´s. Die eine Schraube siehst du erst, wenn du denn Akkuentriegel beiseite schiebst. Alle 4 wie gesagt lösen, und dann sind noch 2 Raster die den Deckel, der sichtlich oberhalb der Tastaur ist, festhält. Einmal über der F1 und der POS Taste. Mit einem flachen Schraubenziehen kannst du sanft drunter stecken und dann nach oben klacken 

Ich hatte die Kabel auch dann mehrmals rein und raus gesteckt aber nichts half. Nach ein paar Tagen ging sie durch zufall wieder. Ist schon echt komisch ... 


LG Tom


----------



## tutorialhase (8. Juni 2004)

Hallo Tom,

vielen Dank  für die präzise Beschreibung. 
Ich hatte einmal die Tastatur jetzt weg, wieder zusammengebaut und nun läuft die Tastatur wieder

Keine Ahnung wo da jetzt das Problem lag?!


Danke dir vielmals.

Grüße
Tutorialhase


----------

